# Using epson 3000 for sublimation



## fuusob (Dec 6, 2012)

I have an old epson 3000 laying around and would like to use it for sublimation. What is required to do this? 

1. Do I just need the correct ink and transfer paper? 

2. What is a good place to get ink?

3. Do I need a color profile to get the right colors from the printer

4. Is it straight CMYK or are there light Cyan ect... 

thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Not sure what you're planning on printing, but to me, it would be a crying waste to use an 8-channel printer for typical sub work. It's also going to cost you dearly in inks, since you will have many other colors to add. You would very likely need to have custom profiles made, so add that to your costs.

I suppose you could get a RIP and fill half of the tanks with standard CMYK ink, and the other half with CMYK sub ink, but RIP software of this nature isn't exactly cheap.

Personally, I think you're better keeping the 3000 for what it's really good for, and buying a cheap Epson 7010 and filling its four tanks with sub ink.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

cheaper to get a 4 color printer. we use refillable carts in our wf 1100. great printer for sublimation. good luck uncletee.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The Epson Stylus Colour 3000 was a 4 colour (CMYK) A2 inkjet printer. And we used to use one briefly after giving up on our 1400 with CISS, before going for a more modern stylus pro large format.

Print quality is good and can run sublimation inks fine. You can get large refillable carts for it, and use bulk ink, or you can get Sawgrass carts (along with their ICC profiles) for it if you want to stick with their ink.
If going your own route, you'll obviously need an ICC creating.

On the bad side, it is a slow printer, and changing settings involves printing off an instructions sheet, and then changing the lights on the control panel with the printer buttons, til they are in the right sequence, which is a right pain.

Ours struggled to pull paper through straight, so images would be stretched at one side.

Don't bother trying to use the roll feed attachments, as the printer isn't strong enough to actually roll feed.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Oh, THAT 3000! The Stylus Photo R3000 in the US is definitely an 8-channel printer, using Epson's Ultrachrome pigment inks. It's also a current model. I believe they introduced it a couple of years ago. 

If it's a Color 3000 rather than an R3000 I don't think I'd bother with that old of a printer. Epson's print head technology has evolved since that printer came out. With 7010s running under $150, seems a better investment.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

fuusob said:


> I have an old epson 3000 laying around


I took the "old" and that it had been "laying around" to mean it was the old Stylus Colour 3000, and not a more recent model.

It is a printer that still has Sawgrass Artainium carts available for it, and BMS in UK say they have still have customers buying them in, so I wouldn't write it off.

It could be a good introduction to 17" wide printing, before moving to a proper Stylus Pro.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

I know this is an old post...but I have an Epson 3000 stylus color that has had dyesub inks for about 5 years now and has always printed perfectly even after sitting for months. I don't use if very oftern, orders seem to come in spurts, and I have just run out of black ink, and I am sure the other colors are soon to follow. 

Can anyone tell me where the best place is for getting dye sub carts for this printer? 

(I see the advice about getting a new printer, but until biz picks up in this dye sub side of my biz, I will have to put off a new printer purchase. I like my 3000 just fine.)






fuusob said:


> I have an old epson 3000 laying around and would like to use it for sublimation. What is required to do this?
> 
> 1. Do I just need the correct ink and transfer paper?
> 
> ...


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Epson 3000 Artanium carts are available in the UK at least here ... Artainium Ink Cartridges - Artainium Ink | BMS - Sublimation and Printer Cartridges and Edible Inks

I would think you'd be better off with a set of refill carts, and bulk ink though.


----------

